# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Παιχνιδομηχανή] PS4

## maik65

Καλησπέρα σας.Λογο οτι χαλασε το κινεζικο μικροσκόπιο μου,μηπως ειναι κανεις κατα προτιμηση κοντα στα Χανια η καποιο καταστημα στα Χανια που μπορει να μου κολλησει το συγκεκριμενο τσιπακι απο PS4 ? Ευχαριστω.ps4 slim hdmi driver chip.jpg

----------

